# Cod vs tilapia



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I have always read wild cod is better than tilapia as most tilapia is farm raised which is not good

any insight on this as I have been using wild caught cod and anytime i look at tilapia bag it always says farm raised

I keep getting mixed information on these two so wanted to see what everyone on here thinks in their looking into this


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

This is weird. Just yesterday, at lunch, the girls at work were discussing this very topic. I didn't pay much attention, because I don't care ~ LOL

Here's what I got out of the conversation:

Tilapia is high in fatty omega-6. Not heart friendly.

They all agreed Cod is the way to go.

That's all I know. And I'm not saying it's true. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Tilapia is raised in filthy fish farms. Fed corn. High in Omega 6. If you must eat it, do not buy Tilapia raised in China. Good luck finding American Tilapia. Almost non-existent. Tilapia - Seafood Watch | Monterey Bay Aquarium

Wild cod is a better food overall. Alaskan cod is the best. Cod, Atlantic - Seafood Watch | Monterey Bay Aquarium

Hope this helps


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Tilapia is raised in filthy fish farms. Fed corn. High in Omega 6. If you must eat it, do not buy Tilapia raised in China. Good luck finding American Tilapia. Almost non-existent. Tilapia - Seafood Watch | Monterey Bay Aquarium
> 
> Wild cod is a better food overall. Alaskan cod is the best. Cod, Atlantic - Seafood Watch | Monterey Bay Aquarium
> 
> Hope this helps


perfect just like I had read for years  

someone was saying cod is higher in mercury than Tilapia and made me nervous is that true? 

I will check but I think i get wild alaskan cod as i get from costco in frozen section - use to buy from sam's club but noticed it was from CHINA


----------

